# Just to prove how modern and powerful classical music still is!



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Hi! I've made an experiment which is meant to prove how the nature of "classical music" wasn't to be just an artistical trend of those times which simply passed away losing any meaning after its glorious moment, but it was something which really got closer to the human essence than any other art in my opinion... 
Well in particular one composer reached the peak of this and perhaps showing its true genious called it's own work "music of the future!" Anyway the experiment was putting an ouverture written in 1843 together with some clips from a modern film about the same subject! Would you say the music doesn't just fit perfectly with the images? 

If you wanna listen to it I suggest you to take some times and listen carefully maybe in a silent place or something... it's just 10 minutes. Hope you like it and share with me what you think!


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Tremendous power.

John Williams said once, that had he lived in the modern times, Wagner would have had a whole studio in Burbank with a big W on it.

We can only wonder, based on film scores like Korngold's _The Sea Hawk_ and Huppertz's _Metropolis_, what would he write for them.

The problem is, Wagner would really have to have his own studio, because his slow pace of composition would be unsuitable for even the longest of projects. Time after a film has been edited and readied for music composition---is not for sale.

Once Stravinsky asked for a huge sum to compose for a film. The producer was ok with that, telling him that he would be willing to pay that to hire the greatest composer in the world. But when Stravinsky said that he needed a year to work, he was shown to the door.

Even Williams cannot bargain for more than 2,5 months with the big studios, for 2 hours of music.


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Fabulin said:


> Tremendous power.
> 
> John Williams said once, that had he lived in the modern times, Wagner would have had a whole studio in Burbank with a big W on it.
> 
> ...


That's very interesting!


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I am pretty sure that Benjamin Britten's "Four Sea Interludes", from 100 years later (1945), would work just as well in place of The Flying Dutchman".


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

This person creates these interesting videos and always has a classical piece. They get over a million views.


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

regenmusic said:


> This person creates these interesting videos and always has a classical piece. They get over a million views.


I know... I've see many times that channel too, but that's the kind of video youtube's algorithm likes...


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Wagner is the symbol of envy to all sensitive poets.


----------



## xv12commander (Mar 27, 2019)

Ethereality said:


> Wagner is the symbol of envy to all sensitive poets.


What do you mean?


----------

